# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Are these dianabol legit?

## kanamesan

my dude says that they are dianabol 15mg, they are round and pink with an OX on them. are these legit?

----------


## MACHINE5150

pics?

----------


## kanamesan

i don't know how to post them.

----------


## kanamesan

alright,i posted a pic.

----------


## MACHINE5150

havent seen em but give it a couple days for someone else to chime in.. or you can just take them and see if you feel anything after about 4 days.. they kick in REAL quick.. and if they are real you will notice the AMAZING pumps you get from DBOL

----------


## Roidhouse

Which Brand is it?

----------

